# Ads



## TNJAKE (Sep 19, 2022)

Any other paid members getting ads when viewing threads? I got one while typing this thread as well


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes . I just posted in the older thread .


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2022)

That portable work bench looks interesting though .


----------



## normanaj (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm not getting ads but I am getting the shortened thread titles on the homepage again.


----------



## tbern (Sep 19, 2022)

yep getting them also. just was going to start a thread about it


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 19, 2022)

Now Now. Lets all have some hot dog burnt ends and relax!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 19, 2022)

Yep they're back....


Keith


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 19, 2022)

Yeah, I'm getting an ad right now for Peacock TV! They need to fix this crap, if they want us to watch something, fix and bring back the carousel! RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 19, 2022)

No ads here since I use an adblocker along with a little extra security.  

And like 

 normanaj
 , the titles are truncated on my screen.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 19, 2022)

Yep, I'm getting them also. got nothing against hot dog burnt ends but it sort of defeats the purpose of paying for the Premier Membership but still getting the ads. I've no doubt however that the staff will rectify things in a hurry. Maybe they are working on a re-do for a few things and this glitch popped up.

Robert


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 19, 2022)

Yup


----------



## cmayna (Sep 19, 2022)

Yup, here to.  Good point as to why are we getting these when we're logged in?  Very annoying.


----------



## DougE (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm getting them too.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## rjob (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 19, 2022)

I hate it when squirrels chew on the sever wires!!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 19, 2022)

Zero adds here. Living the good life, I guess.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 19, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Zero adds here. Living the good life, I guess.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 19, 2022)

Jeff commented on the other thread.   He's letting the forum engineers know


----------



## old sarge (Sep 19, 2022)

So far so good!


----------



## clifish (Sep 19, 2022)

yep  getting the pop ups as well...never had this before


----------



## negolien (Sep 19, 2022)

Yup I get pop up sometimes, but I really don't care /shrug.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 19, 2022)

negolien said:


> Yup I get pop up sometimes, but I really don't care /shrug.


Great. You should expect that being unpaid. For paid members we don't want ads. So this post isn't really for you


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2022)

Never bothered me earlier.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 19, 2022)

Pop-ups in the bottom right-hand corner, and no carousel.


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2022)

I wasn't getting any till I open this post.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 20, 2022)

tropics said:


> I wasn't getting any till I open this post.


Funny you say that....I wasn't getting any till I clicked on an older thread about ads.

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2022)

Getting them here too!
Adam & Jerry are getting them as well.
Wonder if Jeff gets them?
Al


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm getting pop ups..


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 20, 2022)

getting tiny pop up video in the right lower  corner. they click out without going to site.


----------



## dr k (Sep 20, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Great. You should expect that being unpaid. For paid members we don't want ads. So this post isn't really for you


He's a SMF Premier Member.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 20, 2022)

We are working to resolve. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 20, 2022)

I hadn't gotten the ads the previous times. I now get the little ad at bottom right. I finally feel like part of the group!

No doubt they will take care of this ASAP.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Getting them here too!
> Adam & Jerry are getting them as well.
> Wonder if Jeff gets them?
> Al


I leave the ads turned on for myself so I didn't notice anything was wrong until you guys posted.. I like to view the forums the same way most visitors do. 

I just went in this morning and turned the ads OFF and the ads are still showing like they are for many of you who pay for an ad-free experience.

I really appreciate everyone's patience and support!

The folks in charge of our advertising have been notified so hopefully we'll hear back pretty quick. They tend to be pretty responsive.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 20, 2022)

I work around the adds but these type of adds and lingerie adds makes it impossible for me (and many others that would view the forum during the day) to view the forum in the office.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 20, 2022)

Please let me know if you are still seeing them. I just changed some permissions to help.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 20, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> I leave the ads turned on for myself so I didn't notice anything was wrong until you guys posted.. I like to view the forums the same way most visitors do.
> 
> I just went in this morning and turned the ads OFF and the ads are still showing like they are for many of you who pay for an ad-free experience.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, I saw them in one of the ads. Kidding...

Still have the ad at bottom right.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 20, 2022)

Still have ads


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 20, 2022)

Yes sir still there

Keith


----------



## cmayna (Sep 20, 2022)

Yes bottom right


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I work around the adds but these type of adds and lingerie adds makes it impossible for me (and many others that would view the forum during the day) to view the forum in the office.....
> View attachment 644153
> View attachment 644155



My apologies.. I just turned off a category that may be the culprit so we'll see if that works.

It may take a day for it to update.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 20, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> My apologies.. I just turned off a category that may be the culprit so we'll see if that works.
> 
> It may take a day for it to update.


Thanks !


----------



## negolien (Sep 20, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Great. You should expect that being unpaid. For paid members we don't want ads. So this post isn't really for you


lol look at my stuff I am a premium member but thanks lol Still /shrug not gonna make some big ass drama post for it. Send a pm to admins. Some people just love to start drama.. Not picking on any one person just saying


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 20, 2022)

Original post did not sound like drama to me.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 20, 2022)

negolien said:


> lol look at my stuff I am a premium member but thanks lol Still /shrug not gonna make some big ass drama post for it. Send a pm to admins. Some people just love to start drama.. Not picking on any one person just saying
> View attachment 644157


My apologies about the premium stuff. I overlooked that. Not gonna apologize about starting a thread about an issue with the forum though


----------



## negolien (Sep 20, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> Original post did not sound like drama to me.


I didn't say it was... But to be honest you must have missed the last ads thread where people quit the forum and it became a big freakin drama fest.. We don't need that here. Have issues send a pm to admins.. /shrug. Just my opinion Or start a thread that's probably gonna turn into some big drama. Like I said I don't really care. I' am just here for the food posts.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 20, 2022)

negolien said:


> I didn't say it was... But to be honest you must have missed the last ads thread where people quit the forum and it became a big freakin drama fest.. We don't need that here. Have issues send a pm to admins.. /shrug. Just my opinion Or start a thread that's probably gonna turn into some big drama. Like I said I don't really care. I' am just here for the food posts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 644158


No, I saw all of that. People leaving a forum for that is...dramatic lol.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 20, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> My apologies.. I just turned off a category that may be the culprit so we'll see if that works.
> 
> It may take a day for it to update.


Thanks Jeff, it is much appreciated!  I need my forum fix while in the office!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 20, 2022)

I never experienced the problem yesterday or today.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 20, 2022)

Seems to be fixed.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 20, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I never experienced the problem yesterday or today.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 20, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> Seems to be fixed.


Disregard.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 20, 2022)

I keep getting an ad showing two knights on horseback jousting, plugging something called "Midevil Times". It comes on every 15 seconds, been that way for days. I guess the fact the forum gets money every time someone clicks on the pop-up to see what it is negates any rush to get it fixed. Now I'm getting ads for a local radio station,  weird.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I keep getting an ad showing two knights on horseback jousting, plugging something called "Midevil Times". It comes on every 15 seconds, been that way for days. I guess the fact the forum gets money every time someone clicks on the pop-up to see what it is negates any rush to get it fixed. Now I'm getting ads for a local radio station,  weird.


We are definitely in a rush to get this fixed.. been working on this for hours and we have other folks working on it as well. I appreciate your patience and we should have this issue ironed out shortly.


----------



## clifish (Sep 20, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I work around the adds but these type of adds and lingerie adds makes it impossible for me (and many others that would view the forum during the day) to view the forum in the office.....
> View attachment 644153
> View attachment 644155


I work from home,  she can pop up on my screen anytime...lol


----------



## cmayna (Sep 20, 2022)

So far, no pop up ads    Thanks Jeff !!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm no longer seeing ads


----------



## tbern (Sep 20, 2022)

so far so good for me too, a big thank you to whoever fixed the problem!!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 20, 2022)

Healed !  Thanks Jeff and staff  

Keith


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 20, 2022)

Yes it appears to be Office friendly now.... boats, disaster tents, bbq stuff, meat suppliers, and engineering schools...... and best of all no risk of visits from HR or IT with " we need to visit about....."!

Many thanks!


----------



## tbern (Sep 20, 2022)

just had one popup on me, crap


----------



## normanaj (Sep 21, 2022)

I can read the thread titles again!


----------



## tbern (Sep 27, 2022)

anybody else getting a few popping up?  not too often, but i have had the small block ones popping up on me this morning.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 27, 2022)

None so far.  So good


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 27, 2022)

tbern said:


> anybody else getting a few popping up?  not too often, but i have had the small block ones popping up on me this morning.


Let me know if you're still seeing these so I can notify the gurus.


----------



## tbern (Sep 27, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> Let me know if you're still seeing these so I can notify the gurus.


I saw about 3-4 this morning, but none since. Thanks Jeff


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> Let me know if you're still seeing these so I can notify the gurus.


My ads have stopped again.
However I still am not getting most of my email notifications, and the number is still at 213, down from about 580.

Thanks for asking!!

Bear


----------

